# Whelen replacement parts ??



## Wicked500R (Sep 6, 2007)

Anyone know where to order Whelen replacement parts from for lightbars??


----------



## BlueLine Ent (Nov 28, 2005)

http://www.therangerservicesshop.com/splashPage.hg is a good start. If that doesn't help, let me know.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

Try lshlights.net, or sirennet.com or galls.com, uhm, your local two way radio store, NOT RAIDO SHACK EITHER! Something where the cop cars go to get the radios put in there cars and stuff. I know a place like that will be able to get you whatever you want. Or try ebay. Search whelen lightbar or just whelen

Ryan


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

call VLSUSA.COM a place that stocks their parts. Also jtechlighting.com


----------



## Pirsch (Jun 1, 2007)

CampSafetyEquipment in Blue Ash (Cincinnati Ohio) They do repairs, installs and stuff like that. You may even be able to get something right if you contact Whelen themselves!


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

BlueLine Ent;411824 said:


> http://www.therangerservicesshop.com/splashPage.hg is a good start. If that doesn't help, let me know.


I agree with BlueLine. I have bought all my stuff through them. They have an ebay store. You will deal with Mike on ebay. Like i said they are great. I would recomend them to anyone. Rich


----------



## Wicked500R (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks for the reply's. I've talked to Mike at Ranger Services. Nice guy but he mainly stocks the parts for the regular Edge bars...I'm looking for LFL Patriot stuff wich I did find locally. You can't order direct from Whelen, I've called them and they said I need to go through a distributor...I hate when they do that....


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

www.awdirect.com maybe?


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

mcwlandscaping;412453 said:


> www.awdirect.com maybe?


They are good too.


----------



## BlueLine Ent (Nov 28, 2005)

mcwlandscaping;412453 said:


> www.awdirect.com maybe?


AW Directs prices are SKY high, I could give you 5 people than have lower prices than them on any lights in their catalog.


----------

